# Looking for good signal range adsl2+ router.



## mohsin20 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am looking for a good signal range adsl2+ router for mtnl broadband. (mumbai)

The Signal Range should cover approx 2500 sq ft of residence. Max Budget 4K. Router with Usb Port for external preferred but not a deal breaker.

I have shortlisted a few mentioned below.  However alternative suggestions/advice are welcome.

1  - TD-W8970 - Welcome to TP-LINK  = **This product will be launced in Dec 2012- January 2013.**

2  - TD-W8968 - Welcome to TP-LINK

3 -  TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter | Router | Flipkart.com

4 - Netgear DGN2200 ADSL2+ Wireless-N 300 Router With Modem | Router | Flipkart.com

5 - D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2012)

First one.


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> First one.



my choice as well. but are tp-link products good as netgear or d-link. any idea about the product longetivity of tp-link


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd say even better.


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'd say even better.



what about range? does tp-link have good range?.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2012)

mohsin20 said:


> what about range? does tp-link have good range?.



Yes, good range. I'm using one.


----------



## mohsin20 (Nov 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, good range. I'm using one.



which model are you using.  btw i spoke to tp-link today and they said they are not planning to launch the 8970 for atleast 3 months.

so i am thinking to go for 8968. hoping that shud suffice my signal range criteria.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2012)

mohsin20 said:


> which model are you using.



TP Link 150mbps single antenna basic router (costs 1.1k).


----------

